# Tour de France



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, we managed to get a ferry last night instead of today and are now parked up on the D752, we are the only Brits along a line of French motorhomers! Glad hubby gets to see the 1st stage, but now he has declared that he wants to see the 2nd and third too! It is lovely and warm here and Marmite has so far enjoyed his first adventure in France.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done! Enjoy the stage. I can't wait to watch it on telly.

Please keep us posted on your progress. I'm not jealous, honest 

Gerald


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, they passed so quick but so worth being here. Hubby is watching the finish on satelitte, then we are off to find a spot to park near les essarts for the time trial!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm really jealous, we can't get away in time, unless I drive Calais - Aurillac overnight. Mrs Adonisito would not like this. We'll just have to follow a couple of days after and read the slogans on the road instead!
Have a brill time!


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Aren't we the lucky one's! it passes the end of our road on the 12th on it's way to Carmaux.  Bambi 2


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm wondering if I am going to continue liking it. We are in les essarts and he is ploting our journey for the 3rd stage already, then he says we can go straight down to the Pyrenees from there, I planned a trip to Saumur after the third stage! He does assure me we have plenty of time to do it on our way back up from the Pyrenees!


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

You are Bambi 2, hubby says have you got room for a MH!! I have just kicked him though, 3rd stage is our last and no more!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Highlights ITV4 19:30hrs .
Good action 8)

If you miss it then ITV4+1 at ....yes 20:30


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Just pay attention when they come past!
Not like the idiot in yellow looking the wrong way and bringing down half the field on the run in. 
Contador is gonna be on a mission now to close the gap

Vive Le Tour


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

He's already watching the highlights and no I promise not to do anything daft to bring a bunch down. Had to laugh when Wiggy went by, hubby forgot how to use the camera!


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Had a lazy pm watching it on tv. Itching to get back over there, just seeing the countryside and villages! Weather looks fab and it sure seems the place to be, with all those MH's lining the route.
Would love to know what happened to that spectator, after bringing so many down? Cameras never returned to see, but surely he /she must have been mobbed for that?


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I only caught a glimpse of the woman, but I thought she was on the grass verge albeit facing the wrong way.

Did the rider move over towards and onto the verge ?

Takes you back to when the Genderme got in the way years ago.

Here's hoping that the injuries were only slight and all can continue.

We will miss the tour this year due to work, but there is next year
to plan for.


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

geraldandannie said:


> Well done! Enjoy the stage. I can't wait to watch it on telly.
> 
> Please keep us posted on your progress. I'm not jealous, honest
> 
> Gerald


I am jealous honest 

I so want to do what you are doing but have to wait at least 3 more years. Do you cycle any of the route after they have all gone?

Have a great time

Robin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

lifeson said:


> Contador is gonna be on a mission now to close the gap


I'm sure he'll find some ... ahem ... help in making up for lost time.

It seems from the booing he got that a lot of Tour fans suspect him of being guilty (after all) of taking banned substances.



lifeson said:


> Vive Le Tour


Absolutely. After one stage, it's already intriguing.

Gerald


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I have just watched the video on Youtube and I missed the lady in
the yellow top who caused the crash. I at first only saw the 
man further along.

Sad day for all.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

leltel said:


> You are Bambi 2, hubby says have you got room for a MH!! I have just kicked him though, 3rd stage is our last and no more!


We have room for 3 Motor homes in our garden, but sorry to say no dogs, very hot here today in the Midi Pyrenees. Bambi 2


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We are now on the D32 between Vaire and Landeville and have been joined by one dutch and a French MH opposite, they don't look extremely convinced we are in the right place, only tomorrow will tell!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

leltel said:


> they don't look extremely convinced we are in the right place, only tomorrow will tell!


Looks like it. They start at Olonne sur Mer, and travel along the D32 from Vairé to Landevieille, and then they turn right at La Chaise Giraud towards Coëx.

Gerald

Edit: Info on route: http://www.letour.fr/2011/TDF/LIVE/us/300/etape_par_etape.html (click on time schedule for detailed information)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

im already there (kindle) tony


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi tony are you on the same stretch of road somewhere? Hubby is going to cycle into Landevieille in search of baguettes and croissants, (not that he knows it yet!) Bambi2, shame about no dogs. Have to admit, Terry was in his own at the TTT yesterday, it was far too hot for Marmite, he was panting after half hour so I stayed with him in the cool. 
Thanks for the info Gerald, internet is hit and miss so couldn't check their site before we stopped here. After today its down to the pyrenees so Ter can ride the Col de Aspin!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Currently parked up in the Aire at the ski station in Super Besse awaiting tomorrow's Tour stage.

Got here yesterday, aire was half full, and now filling very quickly. There must be aabout 200 vans in it, plus there is the same again in a farmer's field about 5 miles from here. Only spotted 3 British vans in total!

In the meantime we're watching it on ITV4 via satellite.

There are lots of support vehicles arriving and signage is going up.

The atmosphere is building and the sun is shining - will report back in as/when wifi allows me too.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm getting excited for you!

The sprints should be good today.

Gerald


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Very catastrophic for Brad


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I caught a little bit of TdF helicopter footage this afternoon, showing a Castle, partially built on a multi-arch bridge, with some fantastic formal gardens surrounding it.

Unfortunately I missed the location and I'm getting it in the neck as Mrs Blizz would like to know where it is :?: 

Help


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Absolutely gutted for Bradley- my 10 year old was in tears when he found out. Gutted for Sky too after yesterdays stage win, it was looking really good for Wiggins this year. Great win for Cav though.
Wish I was there.............


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blizzard said:


> a Castle, partially built on a multi-arch bridge, with some fantastic formal gardens surrounding it. Unfortunately I missed the location and I'm getting it in the neck as Mrs Blizz would like to know where it is


I thought Chaumont sur Loire, but I can't find any photos that match it.

Still looking ...

Gerald


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> I caught a little bit of TdF helicopter footage this afternoon, showing a Castle, partially built on a multi-arch bridge, with some fantastic formal gardens surrounding it.
> 
> Unfortunately I missed the location and I'm getting it in the neck as Mrs Blizz would like to know where it is :?:
> 
> Help


Sorted now !

http://www.linternaute.com/sortir/magazine/photo/vent-d-ouest/le-chateau-de-chenonceau.shtml


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

D'oh! And I just found it!

:: link ::

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's much better now that ITV4 have the live race during the week - some great pictures, and we don't have to wait for the highlights progtramme and the awful advert breaks (or is it the programme breaks between the adverts?  ). The pictures of wiggins' "end of tour" were dramatic - and a great finish to the stage. It shows what a team can do with a lead out to a great sprinter. 8)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Had a great day yesterday here at Super Besse Sancy. The weather wasn't great but the atmosphere here was brill.

It all started at about 1am with various support vehicles and TV crews arriving and parking right next to us just beside the aire - not a lot of sleep that night with all the noise!

When we got up yesterday morning it was as if a town had been built overnight - soooo busy.

Watched the caravan which came through before the race itself - lots of goodies being thrown to the crowd. Some rather strange items like 'pocket ashtrays'! Other items were drinks, crisps, hats, newpapers, balloons etc.

We watched the race 250 metres from the finish line. Amazing how fast they were still going right at the end, on the mountains too. Very difficult to tell who's who when they are racing.

There was one guy right at the end who had to be helped in, he was pedalling very slowly, with someone holding him up on either side - don't know who he was or what had happened to him, and I didn't see it reported on when I watched the highlights on TV.

After the race you were able to walk amongst the riders/support crews. The presentations on the jerseys happens very soon after the race ends - within 30 minutes of crossing the line the riders are on their respective team coaches and are whisked away.

You do get a better view of the race watching it at home on your TV, but it was great to experience it live. Especially good being at the finish line - so much happening to see.

Poor Brad - it would have been great to have seen him in the mountain stage. 

Just leaving the aire now - 13 euros by credit card for total of 3 nights. The only thing I can't understand is why French motorhomers are drawn to socialise in groups right in front of a very smelly Flot Bleu!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that report, Hez. It sounds fantastic. Glad you enjoyed it.

Gerald


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

ITV4 coverage has been very good so far. I've been recording it so that in the winter months, when the weather is not so good for cycling outside, I can relive the summer and TdF whilst pedaling away on the turbo.

Hopefully going to get to Paris for the final day - 2 weeks to go and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

this morning we tried to park on the alpe d`huez, it was full  we are now parked at allemont municiple site its lovely.on friday we catch the the cable car to the huez. much more civilised.  tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Rare pic of 1940 TDF*


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a very good friend who loves his cycleing but has hit on hard times and was woundering next year to take him along to some of the sections, now, how good an idea is it to "attempt" to follow some of the sections in the van and park up along the route and watch it. I can guess there are many thousands of camper vans doing the same thing but just nice to hear views of people who are on site at this time or indeed have done this in the past....


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

clive1821 said:


> I have a very good friend who loves his cycleing but has hit on hard times and was woundering next year to take him along to some of the sections, now, how good an idea is it to "attempt" to follow some of the sections in the van and park up along the route and watch it. I can guess there are many thousands of camper vans doing the same thing but just nice to hear views of people who are on site at this time or indeed have done this in the past....


We found it relativley easy to figure out the route of a stage then drive along until we found a space at the side of the road big enough to park on for the night. Once the cyclists had gone through and the road was opened again, we drove off and done the same for the next stage. We only done three stages but I wish we had done more. The atmosphere is fab and I actualy enjoyed it when I didn't think I would. Roll on next year!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Loving the tour as always, building up to a great finish, shame about the weather on yesterdays stage, glad all of you that are there are having such a good time its been good to read your reports! Watching it in the evenings on eurosport courtesy of sky+ if we're out on the trails. Even us dedicated mtbikers enjoy the thrills (and spills) of the 'roadies' on le tour, its a great spectacle.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just seen the vans all snow covered on The Galibier . Looks like winter 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just finished watching the finish today - amazing stuff, and Voekler holds on with 15 seconds after Andy Schleck's run. Those guys are tough  .

I wouldn't want to try getting some of those motorhomes out of the precarious positions they were parked in on the way up! 
Over to you at Alp D'Huez, Gemmy :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

i'm in a very precarious position near the toilet block on a campsite. :lol: tomorrow the huez via cablecar. tony


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We have been watching the tour de france on french television and yesterday by the time the race was over I had stomach ache, as watching the idiots running in front of the cyclist's put my stomach in knots, One man had an open umbrella on it's side in the road so that the cyclists had to go round it, I saw an idiot in a pink suit running and getting in the way, then I saw a marshal grab him and throw him into the crowd, further along another idiot was grabbed and thrown back into the crowd, another one ran along behind the leader throwing water down his neck and back, he received a punch from a bystander and yet another got a punch from one of the cyclist's, then towards the end of the race the crowd completely blocked the road, how can people be so thoughtless those poor cyclists, they must have been exhausted and one of those idiot's could have had them off their bikes, ARRGH!!! 8O Bambi 2


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

bambi2 said:


> We have been watching the tour de france on french television and yesterday by the time the race was over I had stomach ache, as watching the idiots running in front of the cyclist's put my stomach in knots, One man had an open umbrella on it's side in the road so that the cyclists had to go round it, I saw an idiot in a pink suit running and getting in the way, then I saw a marshal grab him and throw him into the crowd, further along another idiot was grabbed and thrown back into the crowd, another one ran along behind the leader throwing water down his neck and back, he received a punch from a bystander and yet another got a punch from one of the cyclist's, then towards the end of the race the crowd completely blocked the road, how can people be so thoughtless those poor cyclists, they must have been exhausted and one of those idiot's could have had them off their bikes, ARRGH!!! 8O Bambi 2


I know what you mean - when we were there I was surprised at how easy it is for spectators to just wander onto the road when the race is in progress.
I suppose it would be impossible though for them to try and secure 100s of kms of road each day. It is all down to people's common sense to stay out of the way when the competitors are coming passed, but that seems to be severly lacking in some cases.

Those guys are so tough - the crashes they have would put us mere mortals in hospital, but they just get back up and on the bike again.

Did you see the guy who went through the barbed wire fence having his legs bandaged as he cycled along by the medic hanging off the motorbike - after the race I think he needed 30 stiches.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes we saw the poor chap who was torn to bits by the barbed wire, I think he is still in the race. Bambi 2


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

It was Johnny Hoogerland who was ripped to shreds. How do they do it, get back on their bikes and Dr leans out of car and bandages him up!! I'm still going for physio after a tumble from my bike last Feb. no cuts, no broken bones just bruises.

Watching at the moment. Voeckler deserves a high place but I'd like to see Evans in yellow - he's about to go now

Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bozzer said:


> It was Johnny Hoogerland who was ripped to shreds. How do they do it, get back on their bikes and Dr leans out of car and bandages him up!! I'm still going for physio after a tumble from my bike last Feb. no cuts, no broken bones just bruises.
> 
> Watching at the moment. Voeckler deserves a high place but I'd like to see Evans in yellow - he's about to go now
> 
> Jan


Evans is the man - the aussies will be crowing tomorrow :lol: .


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Evans in yellow, Hurray

Now just hoping Cavendish can keep the green tomorrow.

Jan


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Whenever I see Voeckler I think of Harry Enfield!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Haven't seen El Diablo this year yet - has anyone else spotted him?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Haven't seen El Diablo this year yet - has anyone else spotted him?


yes, saw him yesterday and today, out in the countryside


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Just finished watching le tour final stage, what a fantastic result for Evans and I'm so chuffed for Cavendish. Its been a great event this year, I feel for Tommy Voeckler not getting a podium finish, he gave so much on the mountains I don't know how he even got out of bed the next day, the crowds worried me this year, the atmosphere felt a little aggressive at times, I know its hard to police such a large crowd over such a large area but you really feel that some of the disruptive crowd can't be real fans. Well that's it for another year, seeing all the MH's just makes me look forward to our impending trip even more. Hope those of you there enjoyed it as much as I did on the TV.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

busterbears said:


> Hope those of you there enjoyed it as much as I did on the TV.


It was a fantastic Tour. There was a bit of everything in it. I'm so pleased Cav won the final stage and got the Green Jersey. Evans deserved the Yellow, IMO.

And there are some great prospects for the future from British riders, with Cav, Geraint Thomas and Ben Swift.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you want to know what gets Cav to finish so quickly, look for Peta Todd in Google images.....

Dave


----------

